# iPhone Virus?



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

My friend downloaded a bum app from somewhere and ever since it stole his call list, I and his mother have been receiving calls from random telemarketers charging my phone bill up almost 100 bucks in the past 2 months, he said a computer place (That ripped him off for 7 grand last year to remove a virus called "Dark Cloud" that only deleted Windows) he had a virus. Generally anyone can write and compile Objective C and build that type of app, but has anyone ever heard of this before, because something's up.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

call the phone company and see if they can fix it so nobody can put charges on the phone bill without your permission and a security code. I did it last year with att.


----------

